# View from Lagoon Tower One Bedroom Plus?



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2016)

I found this picture posted on TUG.  Would you say this is a typical view for Lagoon Tower One Bedroom Plus - better than  most - worse than most?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, that looks like the typical view on the  Diamondhead side, there are two 1br units and floor 5-23 are listed as OV.  There is also one 1br on the marina side that is OV over the marina.  This view is from the Ilikai next door but shows Lagoon on the marina side.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a thread from an HHV trip where I posted the Ewa side -- will look for it.

Here is the direct link to the picture, bypassing the thread (which has other pictures).

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, Guys!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 2, 2016)

That picture is from my album on Flickr that I posted on TUG. 

It was taken in 2010 from a one bedroom plus on the 17th floor (room 1763) - 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157623716277326

As stated it is a typical view from that side of the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## mrbigolwillee (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting these pictures. Our goal for next February is to go to the lagoon towers, any and all inspiration is appreciated (though my wife has used the word obsessed ).


-MBOW


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 11, 2016)

Having owned and stayed at HHV for about a decade now I'm a very big fan of the Lagoon tower. That said...

The picture is typical for the balcony views from the two One Bedroom Plus units on the Diamond Head side.  However your in-room view is much more affected by what floor you are on and whether or not you can see above/around the Ali'i tower. And one year we were stuck on the 5th floor and had a 'palm tree' view - which while initially upsetting turned out to be oddly soothing and 'garden-y' for a HHV room.

But all that said, I actually prefer the 1BR Marina side view because you are in the Makai-most balcony (the rightmost in SmithOp's photo) and can see past the Ilikai to the west. That would mean requesting a XX68 room (or Marina-side room).

But no matter which room you get you will love it.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 11, 2016)

ljmiii said:


> Having owned and stayed at HHV for about a decade now I'm a very big fan of the Lagoon tower. That said...
> 
> The picture is typical for the balcony views from the two One Bedroom Plus units on the Diamond Head side.  However your in-room view is much more affected by what floor you are on and whether or not you can see above/around the Ali'i tower. And one year we were stuck on the 5th floor and had a 'palm tree' view - which while initially upsetting turned out to be oddly soothing and 'garden-y' for a HHV room.
> 
> ...



That's good advice. I'll be staying in a 1BR regular in October. The sunset will be more to the Marina side although in a low floor, I might get too much pool noise. 

Not to mention the chicken wing eaters wearing bathing suits two sizes too small!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2016)

Just a heads up for those who might not be aware .... 

Room XX68 in the Lagoon Tower is a smaller unit compared to the others. As a result, there are some who prefer not to be assigned to XX68 room.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186576
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157109
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 26, 2016)

I just was confirmed to a 2BR sleep 6/4 private. 

Any advice for location for this type of room?

I had fingers crossed for a three bedroom penthouse but with a week 3 check in I am just so happy to have confirmed!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I just was confirmed to a 2BR sleep 6/4 private.
> 
> Any advice for location for this type of room?
> 
> I had fingers crossed for a three bedroom penthouse but with a week 3 check in I am just so happy to have confirmed!



JMHO...I would simply request a high floor. And if _you _don't like late evening noise, I suggest that you request a room on the marina side.

There is noise within the Hilton Hawaiian Village due to various events/live entertainment. The level of noise will range based on the location of the event/live entertainment compared to each of the towers. The Lagoon Tower is the oldest tower compared to the other two HGVC towers at HHV. The Grand Waikikian tower and Kalia towers were newly built and offer better sound proofing. Lagoon Tower is an old converted apartment building therefore it doesn't have the latest and greatest (for example: slow elevators, small bathrooms with tub/shower combo, no in room washer/dryer).

Lagoon Tower noise complaint (2013) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203122 (long thread)
Lagoon Tower noise complaint (2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1834969&postcount=52

TUG member with HHV photo albums 
TUG Member dougp26364's albums - https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare
TUG Member alwysonvac's albums - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets
TUG Member maverick1963's albums - https://picasaweb.google.com/117164809883855204627

If you've never been to Oahu see this thread for tips - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163139

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 26, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> JMHO...I would simply request a high floor. And if don't like late evening noise I suggest that you request a room on the marina side.
> 
> There is noise within the Hilton Hawaiian Village due to various events/live entertainment. The level of noise will range based on the location of the event/live entertainment compared to each of the towers. The Lagoon Tower is the oldest tower compared to the other two HGVC towers at HHV. The Grand Waikikian tower and Kalia towers were newly built and offer better sound proofing. Lagoon Tower is an old converted apartment building therefore it doesn't have the latest and greatest (for example: slow elevators, small bathrooms with tub/shower combo, no in room washer/dryer).
> 
> ...



Thanks sooooooo much. Appreciate all you do. Looking forward to checking out the links.

I am currently at Morritts Tortuga Grand Cayman. There is painful karaoke several nights a week at the dock bar. I have an app on my iPhone that drowns out noise


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

What is the difference betw  1 bed plus LP and 1 bed Plus BR? I am looking to book this view 1 bedroom.. also I don't see any 1 bed OV(ocean view)





DeniseM said:


> I found this picture posted on TUG.  Would you say this is a typical view for Lagoon Tower One Bedroom Plus - better than  most - worse than most?


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

How can I get a 1 bed  with washing/dryer at the village?  it seems is not good to get stuck in the old lagoon tower. any advice will be great. 




alwysonvac said:


> JMHO...I would simply request a high floor. And if _you _don't like late evening noise, I suggest that you request a room on the marina side.
> 
> There is noise within the Hilton Hawaiian Village due to various events/live entertainment. The level of noise will range based on the location of the event/live entertainment compared to each of the towers. The Lagoon Tower is the oldest tower compared to the other two HGVC towers at HHV. The Grand Waikikian tower and Kalia towers were newly built and offer better sound proofing. Lagoon Tower is an old converted apartment building therefore it doesn't have the latest and greatest (for example: slow elevators, small bathrooms with tub/shower combo, no in room washer/dryer).
> 
> ...


----------



## frank808 (Jul 7, 2016)

You would have to book in the Grand Waikikian if you would like a washer and dryer in your room.
At lagoon and kalia towers there are washer and dryers on every floor to use.  Just not as convenient as in room.


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Frank!... the difference of points makes me all the sudden available to walk to the "location" of the washer_dryer..:annoyed:




frank808 said:


> You would have to book in the Grand Waikikian if you would like a washer and dryer in your room.
> At lagoon and kalia towers there are washer and dryers on every floor to use.  Just not as convenient as in room.


----------



## walken1974 (Sep 5, 2016)

*photos from room 368*

Room XX68 in the Lagoon Tower is a smaller unit compared to the others. As a result, there are some who prefer not to be assigned to XX68 room.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186576
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157109
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233[/QUOTE]

Stayed in 1 bedroom room 368 and was disappointed with size.( have stayed in other 1 bdrm's with the open floor plans which are considerably larger)


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 5, 2016)

walken1974 said:


> Stayed in 1 bedroom room 368 and was disappointed with size.( have stayed in other 1 bdrm's with the open floor plans which are considerably larger)



Wow,  that's a big difference. 
I don't recall seeing photos of the Lagoon Tower xx68 rooms before. Thanks for the photos


----------

